# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Các lợi ích của điện năng lượng mặt trời

## nghiagend12

*Những hữu ích của* *đèn năng lượng mặt trời*

Điện áp dụng pin năng lượng mặt trời  là sản phẩm đèn dùng 100% năng lượng từ mặt trời, hoàn toàn free, tự động chiếu sáng ban đêm và tự ngắt vào ban ngày. Không chỉ dễ lắp đặt, tạo thẩm mỹ mà còn cắt giảm được rủi ro nguy hiểm do không cần mạng lưới dây điện rắc rối. Bên cạnh vai trò cung ứng ánh sáng cho tầm nhìn rõ rệt, đèn năng lượng mặt trời còn làm đẹp cảnh quan, thân thiện với môi trường. Có thể được lắp đặt ở đường xa-lộ trên cao, ở các cung đường vùng cao-sâu-xa, không có điện…



Ưu điểm của đèn năng lượng mặt trời

Có ích cho sức khỏe con người

Ô nhiễm ánh sáng có thể tác động tới con người, gây ra những vấn đề về sinh học, sức khỏe và hoang phí tiêu thụ năng lượng. Nó có thể thay đổi nhịp điệu sinh học, kết quả khiến những trở ngại trong mạng lưới trao đổi chất, hệ thống miễn dịch và hệ thống thần kinh.

Ô nhiễm ánh sáng, đặc biệt là ánh sáng màu tạo thành những tổn hại đối với mắt, xáo trộn thần kinh, khiến cho con người dễ xuất hiện các triệu chứng choáng váng, chóng mặt, buồn nôn, mất ngủ, mất tập trung, mệt mỏi…

Từ những tấm pin quang điện, con người đã thu năng lượng mặt trời, sử dụng trong nhiều lĩnh vực như chiếu sáng, sưởi ấm không gian, chưng cất nước, sấy nông phẩm và chạy các loại động cơ…



*Điện năng lượng mặt trời*

Đèn đường ứng dụng pin năng lượng mặt trời không những dễ lắp đặt, tạo thẩm mỹ mà còn cắt giảm được rủi ro tai nạn do không cần hệ thống dây điện phức tạp. Đèn đường này có thể được lắp đặt ở đường xa-lộ trên cao, ở những cung đường vùng cao-sâu-xa, chẳng có điện. Cùng với trách nhiệm cung ứng ánh sáng cho tầm nhìn rõ ràng, đèn năng lượng mặt trời còn làm đẹp cảnh quan, thân thiện với môi trường.

Bơm năng lượng mặt trời

Năng lượng mặt trời được cung cấp điện cho động cơ bơm một cách độc lập (khi có ánh sáng) mà không cần sử dụng điện lưới điện lực. Khi nối với các ống dẫn nước, ứng dụng này không những giúp tiết kiệm điện, thân thiện với điều kiện mà còn giúp giải phóng sức lao động của con người.

Chống nước, mưa, bụi

Các dòng đèn năng lượng mặt trời đều đạt qui định cao về giữ gìn sự thâm nhập của bụi và nước từ IP55 đến IP67, thoải mái dùng ngoài trời mà không lo ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động của đèn.

Cảm biến chuyển động và chiếu sáng tự động

Đèn cải tiến mới năng lượng mặt trời sở hữu chức năng cảm biến hồng ngoại chuyển động - tự động chiếu sáng khi có người bước qua, tự động chiếu sáng vào ban đêm và tắt khi mặt trời ló rạng.

Đơn giản lắp đặt và dùng

Đèn chiếu sáng năng lượng mặt trời chẳng cần mắc dây điện, nguồn điện bởi vậy bạn có thể lắp đặt đèn ở mọi địa chỉ, chỉ cần vài thao tác đơn giản chưa đầy 1 phút bạn đã có ngay sản phẩm vừa ý.

Mạng lưới sưởi ấm nhờ pin năng lượng mặt trời

Pin năng lượng mặt trời được lắp đặt tại những khu nhà sẽ thu và truyền nhiệt đi nhờ những thiết bị cũng như quạt, ống dẫn, ổ cắm không khí, bộ tản nhiệt và thành phần ghi không khí nóng… để làm nóng không gian sống của tòa nhà. Khi tòa nhà chẳng cần được sưởi ấm, nhiệt từ bộ phận thu có thể được chuyển tới thiết bị dự trữ.

Tiết kiệm điện năng và giá thành sửa chữa, bảo dưỡng

Lợi ích đặc biệt nhất của mẫu đèn năng lượng đó là hoàn toàn miễn phí, chẳng tốn chi phí điện hàng tháng. Nhờ dùng nguồn năng lượng từ thiên nhiên, bạn nhẹ nhõm sử dụng, thắp sáng cả đêm mà không lo tiền điện tăng cao.

Hơn nữa, đèn dùng năng lượng mặt trời có tuổi thọ cao gấp không ít lần so với bóng đèn điện thông thường, sử dụng bền từ 50.000 - 80.000h (trên 10 năm), giảm thiểu chi phí tu sửa, bảo dưỡng đèn.

Trạm sạc năng lượng mặt trời

Cùng với mạng lưới phương tiện giao thông, thiết bị sạc năng lượng mặt trời di động thì trạm sạc năng lượng mặt trời đã được sắp xếp để đáp ứng nhu cầu sạc pin để các thiết bị di động và các phương tiện giao thông chạy nhờ năng lượng mặt trời.

Pin mặt trời cho phương tiện giao thông

Phương tiện giao thông và sự đi lại là một trong số lĩnh vực quan trọng trong đời sống. Chính vì thế, năng lượng mặt trời đã được vận dụng ngày càng không nhỏ, nhằm giảm tải tối đa việc dùng những nhiên liệu gây ô nhiễm môi trường cũng như sự chủ động để con người. Hiện pin mặt trời đã được lắp đặt trên những phương tiện: ô tô, xe đạp, xe máy tàu hỏa, phi thuyền, máy bay và trực thăng…

Trạm xe buýt chiếu sáng tự động

Những tấm pin năng lượng mặt trời giúp trạm ô tô buýt thu năng lượng vào ban ngày và tự chiếu sáng vào ban đêm. Hơn nữa, nguồn năng lượng còn chắc chắn để các mạng lưới wifi vận hành thông suốt, giúp hành khách có thể truy cập Internet free trong khi đợi xe.

Ứng dụng pin năng lượng mặt trời

Pin năng lượng mặt trời cho thiết bị di động

Những tấm pin mặt trời được thiết kế với không ít hình dáng, được lắp đặt bên trong số phát minh thông minh, hiện đại, điển hình như cục sạc phòng bị, balo năng lượng… để sạc các thiết bị di động như điện thoại, máy tính bảng, laptop…Ứng dụng hữu ích này giúp cho người dùng những thiết bị di động dù đi bất cứ đâu cũng không lo thiếu nguồn điện.

Mạng lưới nước nóng từ pin năng lượng mặt trời

Pin năng lượng mặt trời được lắp đặt chuyển hóa từ ánh sáng sang điện sử dụng nóng lạnh trong nhà tắm hoặc nước nóng sử dụng trong gia đình. Đây là trở thành một ứng dụng ưa chuộng, nhất là ở những vùng khí hậu có nhiều ánh nắng.

Phòng sấy năng lượng mặt trời

Mô hình phòng sấy khô vận hành theo nguyên-tắc hiệu ứng nhà kính, nhà sấy sử dụng những tấm hấp thụ năng lượng mặt trời, nhốt ánh sáng mặt trời làm cho mức nhiệt có thể lên tới 50-70ºC. Phối hợp mạng lưới quạt gió đối lưu khiến cho lượng khí nóng tuần hoàn mang theo hơi ẩm của nguyên liệu ra ngoài. Mô hình này hiện được đánh giá là lựa chọn tốt nhất để sấy nông sản, hải sản, những loại thịt, hoa quả.

Chưng cất nước tinh khiết nhờ điện năng lượng mặt trời

Thiết bị lọc nước sạch từ không khí đã được áp dụng lắp ở các hộ gia đình. Trong đó, các tấm pin quang điện năng lượng mặt trời sẽ thu năng lượng vào ban ngày và tiết kiệm trong một viên pin lithium-ion tích hợp để duy trì áp lực nước ổn định sau khi trời tối. Lượng điện này sau đó sẽ được dùng nhằm chạy một chu kỳ ngưng tụ và bốc hơi nhằm có thể sản xuất ra nước.

Bên cạnh chức năng cung ứng ánh sáng đèn năng lượng mặt trời còn làm đẹp cảnh quan, thân thiện với môi trường.

_Tham khảo:_ *chi phí lắp đặt hệ thống pin mặt trời *

----------

